# how to understand which 802.11 standard in any kernel code



## raviparu (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi folks/geeks,

I have some freeBSD based kernel code, 
- I want to know from the code , which 802.11 wireless standard is being used.(a/b/g/n etc ).
- If it is not 802.11r/k,  I want to enhance existing standard to 802.11 r/k . For this can somebody point me to freeBSD git Change-ID patch updates to kernel for 802.11r/k


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2019)

```
dice@maelcum:~ % man -k ieee80211
ieee80211_amrr, ieee80211_amrr_choose, ieee80211_amrr_cleanup, ieee80211_amrr_init, ieee80211_amrr_node_init, ieee80211_amrr_setinterval, ieee80211_amrr_tx_complete, ieee80211_amrr_tx_update(9) - 802.11 network driver transmit rate control support
ieee80211_beacon, ieee80211_beacon_alloc, ieee80211_beacon_notify, ieee80211_beacon_update(9) - 802.11 beacon support
ieee80211_bmiss, ieee80211_beacon_miss(9) - 802.11 beacon miss support
ieee80211_crypto, ieee80211_crypto_available, ieee80211_crypto_decap, ieee80211_crypto_delglobalkeys, ieee80211_crypto_delkey, ieee80211_crypto_demic, ieee80211_crypto_encap, ieee80211_crypto_enmic, ieee80211_crypto_newkey, ieee80211_crypto_register, ieee80211_crypto_reload_keys, ieee80211_crypto_setkey, ieee80211_crypto_unregister, ieee80211_key_update_begin, ieee80211_key_update_end, ieee80211_notify_michael_failure, ieee80211_notify_replay_failure(9) - 802.11 cryptographic support
ieee80211_ddb(9) - 802.11 ddb support
ieee80211_ifattach, ieee80211_ifdetach, ieee80211, IEEE80211(9) - 802.11 network layer
ieee80211_input, ieee80211_input_all(9) - software 802.11 stack input functions
ieee80211_node, ieee80211_dump_node, ieee80211_dump_nodes, ieee80211_find_rxnode, ieee80211_find_rxnode_withkey, ieee80211_free_node, ieee80211_iterate_nodes, ieee80211_ref_node, ieee80211_unref_node(9) - software 802.11 stack node management functions
ieee80211_output, ieee80211_process_callback, M_SEQNO_GET, M_WME_GETAC(9) - software 802.11 stack output functions
ieee80211_proto, ieee80211_new_state, ieee80211_resume_all, ieee80211_start_all, ieee80211_stop_all, ieee80211_suspend_all, ieee80211_waitfor_parent(9) - 802.11 state machine support
ieee80211_radiotap, ieee80211_radiotap_active, ieee80211_radiotap_active_vap, ieee80211_radiotap_attach, ieee80211_radiotap_tx, radiotap(9) - 802.11 device packet capture support
ieee80211_regdomain, ieee80211_alloc_countryie, ieee80211_init_channels, ieee80211_sort_channels(9) - 802.11 regulatory support
ieee80211_scan, ieee80211_add_scan, ieee80211_bg_scan, ieee80211_cancel_scan, ieee80211_cancel_scan_any, ieee80211_check_scan, ieee80211_check_scan_current, ieee80211_probe_curchan, ieee80211_scan_assoc_fail, ieee80211_scan_done, ieee80211_scan_dump_channels, ieee80211_scan_flush, ieee80211_scan_iterate, ieee80211_scan_next, ieee80211_scan_timeout, ieee80211_scanner_get, ieee80211_scanner_register, ieee80211_scanner_unregister, ieee80211_scanner_unregister_all, ieee80211_start_scan, ieee80211_flush(9) - 802.11 scanning support
ieee80211_vap_attach, ieee80211_vap_detach, ieee80211_vap_setup, ieee80211_vap, net80211_vap(9) - 802.11 network layer virtual radio support
```


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 8, 2019)

Use the source Luke.
/usr/src/sys/net80211/ieee80211.h


----------

